# Presentation



## MyMocca (May 10, 2011)

Hi fellow roasters,

Some of you may know me, some have had a DM tweet from me and some just know me as the twitter account called MyMocca.

My name is Henrik - living in Dennmark - and I have been roasting coffee professionally for nearly 4 years. Before that.....well, that is a long long story.....but as many roasters I was addicted to coffee in a young age. Think I drank my first black coffee when I was around 13-14 years old. Since then I have trying to find better and better coffee and years ago when I was able to buy green beans I started roasting in the oven. Rest is history









I have friends in the UK as well as a daughter living there. Whenever I get a chance I go to London to visit.

I hope we can have a forum here where we can share ideas and help each other and I want to thank Glenn for giving us a home here on Coffee Forums.

All the best,

Henrik


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi henrik,

I have been roasting for around 3 years too - what sort of roaster do you use? I have a Toper which is great for small batches

all the best

Andy


----------



## MyMocca (May 10, 2011)

Hi Andy,

Sorry for the late reply. I have what most people know as an Ambex roaster but without all the software. A hands-on roaster I would call it. Ambex do not produce the roasters but buy them with an Turkish manufacturer btw. So my roaster is a Turkish produced roaster


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Henrik, Andy - Hi

Thought I would introduce myself and see if I can't get a few more posts going in this forum. It's great to find a place where we can chew the fat without having to pull a single shot









I have been roasting for around 2 years now and in the process of setting up a micro-roaster business. Roasting on a 2kg Solar from Coffee-Tech, I am about to add a smoke elimination unit to cut down the smoke pollution.

Look forward to exchanging ideas and info

Ron


----------

